# Passat B6 Backup Camera Install [Success!]



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wanted to share some highlights of my successful backup camera install over the weekend.

*Car*: 2010 Passat B6
*Head-Unit*: RNS-510 with Navigation (US Version C), Model #3C0035684C
*Camera Type/Location*: OEM, above license-plate

Bought the camera on eBay. Here's the link
The kit came with install and coding instructions
I'm not a DIY-er, so got the camera professionally installed. This set me back $125
Took the car into the dealer on another issue, and at the time asked them to check the camera code. They said it couldn't be done because they were seeing a communication error
Fellow VWVortex gregg3gs agreed to take a look at the coding with VCDS, and got it working within 2 minutes!!! I dont know exactly what Gregg did... I think he had to enable it via the CAN or something to that effect. Gregg, THANKS A TON for your help. I REALLY appreciate it.

Bottom-line: I have a working back-up camera, that looks good, and works flawlessly.... HAPPY!

P.S.: Pics below


----------



## imcuconn (Jul 23, 2006)

Does anyone have instructions on how to code out a backup camera for the RCD 510 with 26 pin connection? I have everything installed but the instructions on the paperwork has me going through the navigation button on vag com. I don't have a nav system or a nav button on my radio. Thx folks.


----------

